# Hello, been reading for a while, new to posting



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all, I thought I would introduce myself and get some feedback. I am a 23 year old male living in ohio. I've had a quite happy life and childhood which could be descriped as nothing else than 'normal'. about a year ago i got into smoke dope, which i did quite frequently with no ill effects. I soon moved on to trying salvia divernioum (an organic planic that will call hallucinations that cause almost immediate ego death). Even through all this I felt no after effects rather than , confused. One day came and I was offered acid, i ended up taking 3 tabs and started freaking out, to calm my panic i smoked a bowl (which had always calmed me down previously), that wasn't the case this time. I proceded to freak out and have auditory delusions that i didn't even know were physically possible. I had a friend there that gave me a couple xanax and some beer to bring me down. Fortunetly It did the trick and I was more or less to baseline in 15-30 minutes. I felt odd the next couple days, but nothing too odd. However after my traumatic experience I decided to lay off all drugs for a while.

Then a couple weeks later a joint was offered to me and like a fool I took about half of it, and at first it felt real good, that usual head high and calming sensation. Half an hour later things started getting strange, I felt my panic rising and I started getting paranoid thoughts of how life is just a dream or a 'trip' and I was goign to come out of it any minute, this scared me to death!. After laying a while I was able to fall asleep, however the symptoms persisted for days, if not got worse. I contacted my doctor and I couldn't get into see him until july 21st, way to long to go with these symptoms. He told me to start paxil so I tried that, BIG mistake! It made my thoughts go wild and I had to miss work for two straight days because I was scared to leave the couch because of my feelings of DR. I call again I let him know of the problem, he switched me to klonopins , which i take 1mg at the morning and at night. It made a WORLD of difference! I can actaully function now and not have to worry about 'going crazy'. In retrospect all my thoughts seem so obsurd I don't know how I was so terrified of them.

I also started taking DMAE, which I researched on here and it seemed to help me very much in concentration and keeping my mind from wandering into 'bad thought' territory. I am thinking about starting an Omega-3 supplement also, but want the full effects of klonopin and DMAE kick in before starting anything else. I am doing real good right now although at times I will get moments of 'oddness' , but this usually happens 10-12 hours after my last dosing.

Will Omega-3 benefit me? also what are the differences of omega-3,6,9 and 'flax oil' i see? are they pretty much all the same?

Will taking DMAE at 9am and 9pm (my klonopin schedule) hurt anything or should I just stick to one a day at 9am , which i am doing now?

For those still fighting this disease, keep fighting! make sure to get out and do things you like to do and make sure to spend time with your friends! when I'm alone is when my symptoms are the worse! so keep your head up, things will get better!

I think this is the situation I needed to turn my life around, I was headed down a road that doesn't lead to a good place and I feel God has gave me this second chance to see life and to remember to stop and smell the flowers sometimes. I feel I'm back on the right path now and trying to goo d whereever I can and live to be the best person I can. There is a saying that comes to me in my darkest hours. My father has told me it since I was a little kid and that is "And this too shall pass..." . A whole novel could not strike me as strong as that saying, keep it with you and you too will make it through.

p.s. - does anyone else suspect a sleeping disorder with dp/dr? i noticed I slept like crap until I started klonopins, usually waking up at 3 or 4 wide awake after going to bed at 11 or 12. I'm sure this could be contributed to anxiety though.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

Yea I have sleep disorder. Actually I NEVER GET SLEEPY. I have to lay there until I somehow fall asleep. When this first happened I would lay for two or three hours(till 1am) then wake up at 4 or 5 and not be able to sleep till the next night, even though I would just stay in bed till 9 or ten. I did not have the will to get out of bed. Still not sure what this is though. Mine is different than most. Good luck friend.


----------



## marymac (Jul 7, 2006)

Walking Dead, when I get clinically depressed, my main symptom is lack of sleepiness. I lie in be awake sometimes all night. So if I start having trouble sleeping, then I know to pay attention to my underlying depression. You might want to get evaluated for depression. I find the current anti-depressants very useful.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

most of my DP/DR has mostly stopped since time has passed since I've touched any psychoactive chemicals (including caffinee) and started taking multivitamins, omega3, B6 and I'm prescribed klonopin in case things get too bad. But I still find taking 'naps' in the middle of the day scary. Like today I spent a good part swimming, which tires me out, so I decided to watch tv a while a woke up about an hour later and it took me some time to get re-orientated, not in the usuall way either, just a ....weird way, cant' really explain it although it doesn't quite feel like DR, just like my body is trying for DR but my mind won't let it haha. hopefully that will go away too because I use to enjoy taking a nap here and there :wink:

To add to my original post, I tried DMAE for a while and it didn't help anything I noticed, I think it actually made it worse. When I closed my eyes sometimes I would get something that was between 'floaters' and CEV patterns, either way I stopped taking it because I saw no benefit.


----------

